# [Win 7/Vista] Spieleexplorer und Steam-Spiele



## Darth (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines 'Problem' mit dem Spieleexplorer, sowohl unter Vista als auch unter Win7.

Und zwar werden brav von den meisten Spielen die Cover und Angaben runtergeladen sobald ich den Link vom Desktop in den Spieleexplorer verschiebe (sofern nicht autom. angelegt).
Nun habe ich auch eine Hand voll Spielen über Steam, u.A. Half-Life, CS:S, TF2, aber auch Hearts of Iron 3, CoD 5, Jedi Knigt Collection usw.

Wenn ich nun aus Steam heraus eine Desktopverknüpfung zu den Spielen erstelle, so landen diese auch mit dem entsprechendem Icon/Symbol auf dem Desktop.
Wenn ich nun diese Verknüpfungen in den Spieleexplorer ziehe, dann haben alle nur das Steam-Symbol.... das eigentliche Symbol/Icon geht verloren...

Auch ist unter Win7 Steam unten bei den Spielesymbolen vertreten und nicht oberhalb wo auch Games for Windows Live sich eingebettet hat. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Steam auch dort oben stehen, genau wie Impulse... *seufz*

Kann eventuell Jemand das 'Problem' mit Steam-Spielen bestätigen und/oder hat sogar eine Lösung, so dass die Spiele auch ganz normal im Spieleexplorer mit Cover etc. erscheinen?

Wie gesagt, das Problem bestand schon unter Vista und besteht weiterhin auch unter Windows 7.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2009)

Das Problem mit den Steam Spielen besteht schon seit Vista, daran wird sich denke ich auch nichts ändern.
Es gibt aber einen Vista Game Explorer Editor, bei mir funktioniert er mit Windows 7, bei Vista hat er am Star bisschen gespackt. Kannst ja mal versuchen damit was vernünftiges hinzuzaubern, er ist halt recht komplex da man dort eigtl. alles bearbeiten kann.


Game Explorer Editor


----------



## AETOS3 (18. September 2009)

Die Lösung eigentlich ganz einfach.

Unter Steam (My Games) das spiel auswählen das du willst,dann darauf rechtsklicken (create desktop shortcut -klicken).

Dann aufm desktop die verknüpfung des spiels kopieren und im Spieleexplorer einfügen.

Fertig


----------



## Darth (18. September 2009)

Hallo AETOS3,

das habe ich ja gemacht, das Resultat ist dass die Symbole auf dem Desktop vorhanden sind, aber im Spieleexplorer dann nurnoch das Steam-Symbol haben.

Nachtrag: Habe beim Googeln noch das hier gefunden: http://sites.google.com/site/steamassistanceproject/


----------



## Eolan (11. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn das Thema schon ein bisschen älter ist: Wenn's nur darum geht, die Symbole im Spieleexplorer anzuzeigen (und nicht etwa um die Zusatzinformationen wie USK-Ratings usw.), geht das recht einfach und unkompliziert (ohne zusätzliche Programme zu installieren):

YouTube - Spieleexplorer (GameExplorer) + Steam & Browsergames (Tutorial) (Teil 1/3)

Auf die Weise kannst du z. B. auch Browsergames und Spiele wie Battlefield Heroes (das ja auch über den Browser gestartet wird) in den Spieleexplorer integrieren. Rechts im Kasten bekommst du aber halt nur angezeigt "keine Bewertungen verfügbar".


----------



## tenjo78 (12. November 2010)

Hallo,

leider funktioniert der Link nicht mehr zu dem Video. Kann mir jemand nochmal aufschreiben, wie die einzelnen schritte waren um die Spiele in den Explorer zu kriegen?

ich habe das schon mit Steam-Spielen gemacht. Nur leider weiß ich nicht mehr alles.
Ich muss eine Bat datei erstellen, daraus eine Exe-datei machen und diese dann in den Explorer kopieren. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie der text in der Bat-Datei sein muss. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen???


----------



## Eolan (18. November 2010)

In die Batch-Datei kommt einfach nur der "Start"-Befehl für das Steamspiel. Also

```
start steam://rungameid/?????
```
wobei natürlich die Fragezeichen durch die ID des Spiels zu ersetzen sind. Klick einfach unter "Alle Programm" mal auf den Steam-Ordner und da dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Spiel, das du in den Spieleexplorer integrieren möchtest und dort dann auf "Eigenschaften". In die Batch-Datei schreibst du dann "start" und dahinter kopierst du einfach alles, was hinter "URL" steht. Dann die Batch-Datei in eine Exe-Datei umwandeln ("Bat_To_Exe_Converter") und hierbei auch das Icon auswählen (z. B. aus dem Steam-Ordner, dort unter "steamapps/common" oder "steamapps/_Steam-Accountname_" befinden sich die Spiele-Ordner und irgendwo darin (von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich) findest du auch die Windows-Icon-Datei (.ico). Oder du erstellst dir eben selbst ein Icon (Umwandlung von beliebigen Bildern z. B. mit "irfanview" möglich). Die Exe-Datei kannst du dann an einen beliebigen Ort verschieben (z. B. auch in den Steam-Ordner, wo sie nicht stört) und dann einfach per Drag & Drop in den Spieleexplorer ziehen. Die Batch-Datei kannst du anschließend löschen.


----------

